# smear test



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

hi
Im looking for some advice, i am due a smear test and was just wondering if the clinic will do it or will i need to see my own gp? we have our first appiontment on wed and i was hoping they would just do my smear there? xxxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

To my knowledge you will have to go through the routine way of getting a smear... So your GP. I had to anyways!

K


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey
Just wanted to let any1 else no that is concerned about there smear results. They will accept u as long as you rsmear is only slightly abnormal and you don't need any treatment at the time.
Just wanted to save anyone else the stress of worrying about it.
D xxxx


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think your clinic will do it. I was due a smear early next year so my consultant adviced me to book into have it done at my local doctors b4 treatment. I'm not sure what they would do if the results were abnormal, you are better off asking your consultant just to be on safe side. sorry I couldn't help more xx GOOD LUCK


----------

